# Best way to clean old copper fittings



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

What is the best way to clean old copper fittings? I'm not talking about preping them for use, I'm talking about making them shiny again. 

You all know as well as I do, when you are in the middle of a job, a guy will grab the shiny ones before the brown ones. 

I was thinking of using them in a tumbler with a light abrasive media. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Trisodium phosphate is the best way. Used to clean pipe an fittings for med gas with TSP. Add some to a a five gallon bucket with warm water and bingo.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I've heard ketchup... No bs


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Relic said:


> Trisodium phosphate is the best way. Used to clean pipe an fittings for med gas with TSP. Add some to a a five gallon bucket with warm water and bingo.


 That's only for copper or can be used for black too?


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> That's only for copper or can be used for black too?


For copper, but I never tried to wash black iron fittings


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Oxy clean! I forget who was posting flawless solder joints here, they never admitted what they used. Try oxy clean you will see.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> Oxy clean! I forget who was posting flawless solder joints here, they never admitted what they used. Try oxy clean you will see.


 For black fittings too??? Then they'll have to be coated to keep from rusting again..


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Taco bell fire sauce.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

crylon " if its worth saying, its worth saying in crylon " 
black spray works good. even on galvanized


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I use a scotch brite pad for cleaning the fittings and the pipe for soldering.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> For black fittings too??? Then they'll have to be coated to keep from rusting again..


I never had to clean black fittings with anything other than a wire fitting brush.

Oxy- clean in a bucket of fittings and water submerging them will bring them to new again. 

To wipe fittings flawless after soldering, I use 2 tricks either a w-d 40 dowsed cotton rag or a water bottle with oxy and a cotton rag to clean after spraying.
For the record I don't shock cool fittings I wait till it cools,


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have always used an apprentice :laughing:


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

RedRubicon2004 said:


> What is the best way to clean old copper fittings? I'm not talking about preping them for use, I'm talking about making them shiny again.


For instant shiny copper mix up a bucket of white vinegar and a bunch of salt. Stir till the salt is well dissolved. Have a big water bucket (or two, or three) ready for rinsing, and maybe some towels for drying. Dunk the fittings in the vinegar/salt solution and they almost instantly turn shiny again - might take a tiny bit of rubbing on really dirty fittings. Swish them around in the water bucket(s) to neutralize/rinse the corrosive cleaner off and let dry. Don't skip the rinse or your fittings will turn ugly green.

Works like a damn! I used to do this when I had piles of unneeded fittings sitting around from commercial jobs and wanted to take them back to the supplier for credit. They don't want to buy grubby fittings, ya know. :laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> Oxy clean! I forget who was posting flawless solder joints here, they never admitted what they used. Try oxy clean you will see.


Fightnews


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Relic said:


> Trisodium phosphate is the best way. Used to clean pipe an fittings for med gas with TSP. Add some to a a five gallon bucket with warm water and bingo.


I am gonna give it a shot next week

:thumbsup:


----------

